# تحية لاسطوات التعليم الصناعى .. ولكن يبقي المهندس مهندس



## Eng.Ahmed Badran (15 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اثناء تصفحي لاحد المواقع الاخبارية استفزني تعليق احد الفنيين . كان تعليقة مستفزا للغاية 
اليكم نص التعليق :
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الى جميع المهندسين خريجى التعليم الصناعى
أسف لعدم ذكر اسمى لأسباب خاصة
أنا خريج تعليم صناعى شعبة تكييف وتبريد اعم مدير مواقع فى احدى الشركات المحترمة شركة مقاولات
ولله الحمد أخذت وضعى كمهندس من اول يوم بين رئيس مجلس الأدارة حتى جميع زاميلى فى العمل وللأسف كل من يتعامل معى من الشركات الأخرى يتعامل معى على انى خريج هندسة
بالرغم انى اقسم بالله فخور كل الفخر بمؤهلى هذا الذى يغفل عن قيمته الكثيرون حتى حامليه
اخوتى فى الله لا تنتظروا ان يأتى أحد ليعترف بك كمهندس هذا لن يحدث الا اذا ايقنا من داخلنا بأنا مهندسون وليس كأى مهندسون
نحن مهندسون تكنلوجيون
اتمنى يا اخوتى ان تفتخروا بمؤهلهم وكونوا على يقين ان يوم ظهورنا ونهضتنا كمهندسين نقابيين أتى لامحالة
كم اتمنى من زملائى واخوتى الذين يتسرعون بالموافقة على العمل كفنين ان لايتسرعوا حتى لا يغرقونا جميعا

ونحن الأن انا ومجموعة من زملائى الذين اثبتوا وجودهم كمهندسين واكرر مهندسين فى مجال العمل 
على صدد بأنشاء جمعية المهندسين التكنولوجيين وهى لخرجى التعليم الصناعى فقط
وسيرئسنا بأذن الله فيها د/ عمروا ابراهيم رئيس قسم التكييف والتبريد -تعليم صناعى _جامعة حلوان
ونحن الأن فى دور التنفيذ بأذن الله لتوحيد كلمتنا وجمع شمنا كأثرة واحدة وسأوافيكم باجديد تباعا

واخيرا اقول " ما ضاع حق وراءه مطالب"

وعذرا على الأطالة والى قاء اخر بأذن الله

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


سارد عليه اولا .. ثم اترك للاخوة والزملاء ليشاركوني الراي فيما قلت 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مع الاعتذار الي صاحب التعليق الذي ادهشني 
( المش مهندس :النمر المصري )
ضحكت كثيرا وانا اقرا تعليقك الجميل .بعد ان بدات اولا باطلاق لقب علمي علي نفسك ما انزل الله به من سلطان . واعترفت به بل منحته لزملائك دون ادني اعتبار لاي ورقة او مستند او حتي اطلقته مجازا لعدم وجود لقب علمي .
واقتناعك التام به . بل وزياده علي ذلك كلمتك الغير مقنعة ( واخذت وضعي وكمهندس ومن اول يوم ) 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
ربنا يباركلك يا عم 
اخذت وضعك ماشي .. كمهندس وعديناها .. لكن مدير ادارة ؟؟؟؟؟ دي خدتها امتي دي ؟
عزيزي 
رحم الله امرئ عرف قدر نفسه 
لا نحقر من شانك ولا نرفع منه .. ولا نرفع من شاننا علي شانك .. فكل منا له مجاله وله تعليمه الذي تخرج منه ليعمل في مجاله 
منذ متي والفنيين اصبحوا مهندسين ؟ وهل الممرضات اصبحوا دكاترة قياسا علي كلامك ؟
لعلمك اعرفك بنفسي انا مهندس خريج هندسة قسم اليكترونيات واتصالات 
ولكن لانك مش دخلت هندسة 
فلم يصلك بعد ان المهندس مش بيصلح 
المهندس بيصمم 
تعدينا مرحلة التصليح لما كنا في الكلية لسه عيال صغيرة وكنت بشتغل في المصنع وباخد مرتب اكتر من اللي الفني بياخده وانا طالب لسه 
واول ما اتخرجت بدون اي مقدمات بقيت رئيس عليهم 
للاسف يا اسطي .. اطلقت علي نفسك لقب اكبر من حجمك 
ولو اطلقت انت علي نفسك هذا اللقب 
فانا اعطي لنفسي ايضا الحق ان اطلق علي نفسي لقب عالم وبروفيسور ودكتور .. ولا تزعل مع مرتبه الشرف كمان . 
حضرتك كمان بتقول يا جماعة احنا مهندسن مش تستنوا حد ييجي يعترف بيكم كمهندسين .. لما الناس مش هتعترف بيك كمهندس .. امال مستني مين يعترف بيك ؟؟؟ هتعترف بنفسك جواك وتجبر الناس يعترفوا بيك ؟؟ مكانش حد غلب 
اما بالنسبه لوضعك في الشركة اللي اخذته من اول يوم 
فالواضح كل الوضوح انك واخده بالواسطة القوية .. لان ترتيب ترقيتك بتبدا من صبي .. بعدها فني عادي لما يبقي عندك بتاع 35 سنه .. ولما توصل 45 يعملوك اسطي وبدل العفريته تلبس بالطو 
لكن مهندس ؟؟ عجيبة دي .. طيب معاك لغة تعرف تتكلم بيها مع الخواجات ؟؟ تعرف تسافر برة وتشتري مكنه وتحسب القدرة بتاعت شركة الكهربا اللي مدياهالك هتشغل المكنه دي ولا لا ؟؟ تعرف تحسب السلك اللي هيستحمل المكنه دي ابعاده ايه وطولة مش يتعدي كام وعزله من مادة ايه ؟؟ تعرف تبرمج بي ال سي ؟ تعرف تعدل فيه لو عايز تزود عليه حاجة ؟؟ تعرف تبرمج مايكرو كنترولر ؟ تعرف اصلا يعني ايه مايكرو كنترولر وبيستخدم في ايه ؟ تعرف التركيب الكيميائي بتاع المكونات الاليكترونية وهيا بتعمل كده ليه وازاي ؟ طبعا هتقول الكلام ده ولا ليه لازمة في الشغل هقولك اديك رديت علي نفسك لانك مش مهندس فملوش لازمة بالنسبالك .. ادي الهندسة ياللي بتقول علي نفسك مهندس و مش اي مهندس 
اعتذر كثيرا عن اسلوبي يا صديقي .. فاسلوبك كان اكثر تحقيرا لشان المهندسين واستفزاز لهم وخفضا من قدراتهم ..
قبل اتركك تفكر في كلامي احب ان الفت نظرك لنقطة مهمة 
قبل ان تطلق علي نفسك لقب مهندس وتتحدث بلغتك العربية الفصيحة . تاكد من انك تكتب بشكل صحيح لان رسالتك يا مهندس مليانة اخطاء املائية واعرابية توضح فعلا انك مهندس ومش اي مهندس دانت مهندس تكنولوجي 
المهندس خريج الهندسة : احمد بدران​


----------



## Ahmed.Shaker (16 يوليو 2009)

*فنى أم مهندس*

السلام عليكم 
الى السيد المهندس أحمد بدران لقد كان لى الشرف بأن تكون مشاركتى معك تقريبا أول مشاركة لى فى هذا المنتدى وسبب المشاركة هو موضوعين شاركت فيهم سيادتك حول نفس الموضوع تقريبا وهما طبعا بخصوص المشكلة الأزليه فنى ام مهندس ويجب ان تعلم يا صديقى ان الموضوع الذى تحمست له بهذه الشدة موضوع قديم ولن ترى هذا الخلاف أبدا الا فى الدول العربية ومن مشاركاتك السابقة حصلت على بعد المعلومات عنك أسمح لى ان أبدأ بهم معك الحوار.
أولا انت مهندس حديث التخرج وثانيا تعمل فى مصنع ولذلك ويمكن أن تعتبرها ثالثا لا تعرف الفرق بين فنى الالكترونيات وكهربائى السليسيون .
ولذلك أرجو ان يتسع صدرك لى وتسمع منى ما أريد ان أوضحه لك 
أولا كان ينبغى قبل أن تتسرع بالرد مع شخص يبدو ان انه يعانى من مشكلة منتشرة فى الدول العربية وفى مصر خاصة وهو الأحساس بأن مؤهلة يتشابه مع اللى (رقصوا على السلم زى ما بيقولو ) يعنى لا هو يقدر يقول على نفسه فنى لان الحاصلين على الدبلومات المتوسطة وفوق المتوسطة حصلوا على هذا اللقب والثانى انه لا يستطيع بالطبع ان يقول عن نفسه مهندس لأن بالطبع كلية التعليم الصناعى ليست كلية هندسة فهو حصل على مؤهل عالى يرفض به ان يقال عنه فنى لان هذا اللقب يحصل عليه من هم دونه فى المؤهل والثانى انه يجد ان بعض المهندسين يعاملونه بتعالى فأصبح مشتت وغاضب كما أستشعرت مما قرأته فى رسالته وللأسف يبدو انه لا يعلم هو أيضا ما هى كلية التعليم الصناعى وما الهدف منها وطبعا جهلك انت بها شىء لا يعيبك اما جهلة هو بذلك فهى مصيبة بكل المقاييس أسأل الله ان يهدينا جميعا الى العلم النافع.
وكان من الافضل بالفعل ان نشعر بحجم مشكلته بدلا من ان نزيدها بأضافة لقب أسوأ على الأقل وهو أسطى ولهذا أعتقد ان الاستفزاز جاء من مشاركتك انت .
ثانيا يجب ان تعلم ان المفروض ان الفرق بين المهندس والفنى وسأحصر كلامى فى مجال الألكترونيات ليس كبيرا كما تظن لانه لو كان كبيرا فمن المستحيل ان يمكن للفنى من مساعدة المهندس لانه لن يكون بينهم أى قاعدة مشتركة للتواصل أو المشاركة فى العمل ولكن أذا كانت ظروف عملك أضطرتك الى التعامل مع أسطوات كما تقول فهذا لا يعنى ان هناك فنيين فى مجال الالكترونيات على قدر عالى بالفعل من الكفاءه وانهم يتشاركون مع المهندسين فى كثير من الخبرات الهامة والمعلومات المؤثرة فى مجال العمل بالطبع وبالمناسبة أعرف أحد الفنيين فى مجال الألكترونيات شارك فى أحد المنتديات الهندسية المعروفة وحصل على الأشراف أيضا وكان يساعد مهندسين وطلبة فى الرد على أسئلتهم الفنية حتى حصل على الاشراف فى المنتدى وكان الجميع يتعامل معه على انه مهندس ولم يتخيل واحد منهم انه فنى حتى عرض أحد رواد المنتدى عليه وظيفة فى أحدى الدول العربية بمرتب رائع ولكن بالطبع كانت صدمه للشخص عندما علم ان الشخص الذى انبهر بعلمه وحلوله المدهشه حتى فى مجال التصميم الالكترونى الدزاين يعنى لم يكن مهندس انما كان فنى وطبعا نظرا للفكر العربى العقيم ضاعت الوظيفه بالمرتب بتاعها وانا بقولك الكلام ده لان ظروف شغلى جعلتنى فى فترة من الفترات اتعامل مع فريق قادم من أحدى الشركات الامريكية مكونين من دكتور مهندس وهو رئيس قسم التصميم الالكترونى ومهندس صيانه وفنى صيانه والغريبه ان ما كانش فيه اى فرق بين المهندس والفنى فكل الاسئلة اللى كنا بنسألها كان الاتنين تقريبا عندهم القدرة فى الاجابه عليها مع العلم انها كان فيها أسئلة تقنية للغاية ربما المفروض الا يعلمها الا مهندس وكمان كان أجر الفنى 80 دولار فى الساعة ولعلمك ده كان من 10 سنين وطبعا الأجر ده أكبر من أجر المهندس اللى كان فى الفريق أما الدكتور المهندس فللأسف مكنتش أعرف بياخد كام وطبعا كان تعاملهم مع بعض فى مجال العمل فى غاية التواضع والبساطة وكانو طبعا بيتكلموا مع بعض بأسمائهم المجرده من غير ألقاب يعنى من غير يا دكتور أو يابشمهندس وطبعا دى من الحاجات اللى فهمتنى ليه هما نجحوا واحنا فشله وطبعا أقصد على المستوى الدولى طبعا مش الشخصى يعنى ليه الغرب تفوق على العرب بما فيهم المصريين طبعا المعلومة السابقة سبب من الاسباب مش الوحيد بالطبع الخلاصة بقى عشان متقولش عليا ممل مع اننى أعتقد انك قولتها  فنى الالكترونيات درس علوم الالكترونيات خمس سنوات من أول سنه الى أخر سنه ودرس هندسة عكسية ورسم ألكترونى ودرس لوجيك يعنى ممكن كمان يتعامل مع الدوائر الرقمية المشكلة انه زى المهندس برضه مش بيفهم هو بيتعلم الحاجات دى ليه الا لما بيبدأ يشتغل سواء فى العملى أو الشغل الحقيقى فى الشركات أو المصانع يعنى مثلا قانون أوم كتيير منا يعرفه ولكن عند أستخدامه فى مجال العمل أو التصميم الألكترونى تكتشف ان على الرغم من بساطته الا انه فى غاية الأهمية الخلاصة انت فى كلية هندسه عندك سنة أعدادى واتنين كهرباء وفى الاخر اتنين تشعيب هما اللى بتركز فيهم فى مجال الاتصالات والالكترونيات فليه عشان السنتين دول قدام خمس سنوات فى مجال تخصصه عايز تقول ان الفجوه بين المهندس والفنى كبيرة قوى كده لا طبعا زى ما فيه فنيين مش فاهمين حاجة فيه كمان مهندسين مش فاهمين حاجة وازدادوا كمان للأسف بعد التعليم الخاص اللى بقى يدخل فشلة الثانوية العامة طب وهندسة بفلوسهم طبعا وطبعا انا ماأقصدش كلهم لكن الغالبية للأسف فى التعليم الخاص عندهم مشكلة كبيرة ومتنساش كمان يا باشمهندس انك زى ما انت خريج هندسة فيه فنييين أتخرجوا من هندسة زيهم زيك وبقوا مهندسين لان طبعا فى عدد مش قلييل من طلبة التعليم الفنى ألتحقوا بكليات الهندسة وبقوا مهندسين فى منهم الجيد والممتاز وماقدرش اقول فى منهم فشله لاأنهم لو كانوا فشله ما كانوش شافوا كلية هندسه أو كملوا فيها .وفى النهايه على الفنيين ان يهتموا باللغة الانجليزية لان علم الالكترونيات علم لن يمكنك القراءة والتقدم فيه اذا كنت جيد بهذه اللغة وانا أعرف فنيين فوق الممتازين لان لغتهم الانجليزية ساعدتهم على تخطى العديد من حواجز المعرفة وفى النهاية المهندس مش شهادة وبس المهندس طريقة تفكير قبل كل شىء عشان تكون مهندس لازم طريقة تفكيرك فعلا تكون طريقة تفكير مهندس يعنى المعرفة والتحليل وكيفية الوصول الى الحل وطبعا أزاى توصل للمعلومات اللى تساعد( طريقة البحث والحصول على المعلومة يعنى) وفى النهاية يا بشهمندس أرجو ألا أكون قد أثقلت عليك لكن الهدف من رسالتى هى النصيحة من شخص أكبر منك فى السن والخبرة الحياتية على الاقل وأرجو انك بدل وضع الحواجز بين المهندس والفنى حاول تقرب الفرق بينك وبين الفنى بأنك تساعده على التعلم وتشاركة فى المعلومات وتقرب الفجوة اللى بينك وبينه متهيألى كده هاتنجح أكتر وشركتك ممكن تكون فى وضع أحسن بدل من ان أحنا ننظر الى بعضنا بهذا التعالى والكبر وهذه من أسباب مصيبتنا وبلاش ننسى ان كل واحد فينا ليه دور فى منظومه كبيرة مش المهم ايه هو حجم دوره المهم ان يؤديه على أكمل وجه هكذا علمنا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أحمد شاكر 
وهاسيبك انت تستنتج مهندس ولا فنى :75:


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Badran (18 يوليو 2009)

يشرفني اني الاقي اهتمام منك برسالتي وقبل عرض وجهه نظري ارد علي هذا السؤال اولا :


ahmed.shaker قال:


> وهاسيبك انت تستنتج مهندس ولا فنى :75:


 
مهندس برضو 
سيدي الفاضل ما قلته عني كان صحيحا 
الا معلومة واحدة انا لست متكبر ولست متعالي ولست من هواة الالقاب 
ولم تكن في هذه الطبيعة ... ولم اكن اهتم باي مستويات وكنت فعلا بطبق المثل القائل : كلنا ولاد تسعة 
ولكن بعد التعامل مع هذا المستوى من البشر ايقنت فعلا ان امثال هؤلاء لا يحترمون تخطي الحواجز ومساواة البشر 
ولو فعلا تعرضت للمواقف التي تعرضت لها , لعلمت فعلا ان النوع الذي تعاملت معه - وكذلك النوع الذي اقتبست مشاركته في رسالتي - مينفعش معاه فعلا الا كلمة متنساش نفسك
جايز كلمتك اني لست صاحب خبرة كبيرة في الحياة صحيحة , جعلتني لا اتعامل مع الفئة المحترمة نسبيا التي تعاملت معها وهذا واضح من اخبارك لنا بقصة الفني الذي اعتقدتموه مهندس من علمه وطريقة تفكيرة .. احب ان اقول لك ان هذا ليس نوع الفنيين الذي تعاملت معة . النوع اللي اتعاملت معاه لو سالته سؤال يرد عليك يقولك مهندس .. وبتسال سؤال زي ده ؟ ههههه 
واحد زي ده ملوش الا الرد ده .. ده قصر ديل لو عارف تعتبها مكنتش قلت عليها كده 
عزيزي النوع اللي اتعاملت معاه مش بيرضى يقولك المعلومة عشان متتفوقش عليه وتحس في يوم انك مش محتاجله ويحس هوا ان اللي هوا اتعلمه بالتهزئ انت اتعلمته انت بكرامة وانه بقاله 10 او 11 سنه بيشتغل من قبلك وانت لسه متخرج وبتاخد اكتر منه 
اعترف بخربتك الحياتية التي تتعدي خبرتي بمراحل 
ولكن هذا لن يغير فكرتي حتي اشاهد في حياتي اشخاصا تثبت هذا الكلام 
ويبقي المهندس مهندس ايضا


----------



## عاطف ماضى (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخى الكريم المهندس أحمد بدران :- اسمح لى أن أقول لك إن المشكلة فيك أنت
أخى الكريم كلنا مسلمين أرجوا أن تفهم معناها ----- شكراً .


----------



## Ahmed.Shaker (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أخى الكريم أحمد بدران أرجو منك ان تعلم اننى برسالتى السابقة ما كنت أريد سوى النصيحة وتوضيح بعض الأمور لمهندس من الواضح انه فى بداية حياته العملية وقد كنت أحاول فى رسالتى ان أوضح لك الفرق بين فنى الألكترونيات وفنى الأنتاج فمن تتكلم عنهم فنييين أنتاج ويجب ان تعلم اننى تعاملت معهم لفترة وجيزه أثناء عملى فى أحد المصانع وصدقنى لقد عانيت مما عانيت أنت منه ولكننى كنت أفرق بين من يعاملنى جيدا ومن يحترمنى ومن لا يفعل وصدقنى لقد أكتشفت ان التواضع وحسن الخلق مع الناس هو أفضل رد عليهم فيجب ان تلتزم بأخلاقك حتى لو فقد من حولك أخلاقهم لان الله سبحانه وتعالى لن يسألك ألا عن نفسك وفى النهايه العلم لا يوجد له كبيير ولا تستحى من ان تسأل أحد حتى لو كان فنى وكان سيسخر منك فليسخر ولكن ستبقى ان مستمر فى طريق العلم والتعلم ويبقى الجاهل فى مكانه ويجب ان تعلم ان هناك حكمة رائعة كان يخبرنى بها جدى رحمة الله عليه (على فكرة كان مهندس خريج المهندس خانة ) ان صنفان من الناس لا يمكن أن يتعلموا مستحى ومتكبر فالحياء سيمنعك من السؤال والكبر يجعلك ترى انه لا يوجد أحد أفضل منك لتسأله لذلك أسأل الله الا تتصف انت ولا نحن بأحدهما واعلم يا صديقى ان زكاة العلم ان تعلم الناس وكان الله فى حاجة العبد ما دام فى عون أخيه وصدقنى يا عزيزى لأن يسددك الله ويوفقك فى علمك خير لك من أى شىء أخر ويجب ان تتعامل مع هؤلاء الفنيين بالتعاطف لان ربما هم ليسوا سبب هذه المشكله ربما التفرقه بينهم وبين المهندسين هى التى وضعت هذه الحواجز وانا رأيت فى أحد المصانع ان أثناء وجبة الغداء المهندسون لهم مكان يأكلوا فيه والفنيين لهم مكان أخر وعندما سألت لماذا سمعت أجابه أظنها ذكرتنى بقضية البيض والسود بأميركا يا أخى فاليكون الفنى مهندس أو المهندس فنى المهم من ينجح فى عملة ففنى مجتهد خير من مهندس فاشل المهم من يرفع من مهارته ولا يهتم بالقضايا الفرعية وفى النهاية ارجو لك كل التوفيق وعلى فكرة انا مهندس ولكن كنت تعليم فنى عشان كده شايف الصورة من منظروك ومن منظور الفنيين هما كمان لأن زى ما عندى أصدقاء مهندسيين عندى كمان أصدقاء فنيين والغريبه أنهم أكتر وعلى العموم أتمنى الا أكون أزعجتك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Badran (22 يوليو 2009)

عاطف ماضى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> أخى الكريم المهندس أحمد بدران :- اسمح لى أن أقول لك إن المشكلة فيك أنت
> أخى الكريم كلنا مسلمين أرجوا أن تفهم معناها ----- شكراً .


 رسالتك هذه جعلتني اراجع كل كلامي .. هل اتهمت الفنيين انهم كفار ولا بيعبدوا اصنام ولا قلت عليهم مجوس ؟؟
وفين المشكله اللي فيا انا ؟ كنت اعمل الجميع كاخوة حتى ظهر امامي من يحقر من شاني وشأنه اقل من شاني فتعاملت معه باسلوب انا شايف انه يحترمني بعد الاسلوب ده ويعملي الف حساب .. وحضرتك جاي تغلطني وباسم الدين ؟؟ وما شان الاسلام في القضية اصلا ؟ القضية قضية اجتماعية وان كنت تريد القول ان الاسلام حثنا علي حسن الخلق والمساواه فكذلك قال لنا فمن اعتدي عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدي عليكم 
وعن اسلوب السخرية الذي سخرت به من ذلك الفني فقد بدا هو اولا بالسخرية .. وما فعلته من الرد عليه باسلوب سخرية مثله فعله نبي الله نوح عليه السلام 
(وَيَصْنَعُ الفُلْكَ وَكُلَّمَا مَرَّ عَلَيْهِ مَلأٌ مِّن قَوْمِهِ سَخِرُوا مِنْهُ قَالَ إِن تـَسْخَرُوا مِنَّا فَإِنَّا نَسْخَرُ مِنكُمْ كَمَا تَسْخَرُونَ)هود 38

اما عن الاخ المهندس احمد شاكر .. ما شان الانتاج في الصيانه انا اعمل مهندس صيانة في مصنع والفنيين هم فنيي صيانه لم اسال عن تخصصهم بصراحة 
وبعدين حسن اخلاق ايه في واحد بيضحك عليك وانت بتسال ؟؟ ازاي حضرتك تقبل حاجة زي دي ؟ معلش انا مقدر حسن اخلاق حضرتك وحسن معاملتك للبشر ولكن اذا كان حضرتك بتستحمل كده انا مقدرش استحمل بصراحة 
وانت فاكر السؤال كان غلط ؟؟
لا والله مكانش غلط 
انا سالت قلت شدة التيار اللي في الفيشة دي كام ؟
وكنت اقصد قدرتها كام 
current rating 
هوا قصده ان التيار مينفعش يطلع كده ويتقاس زي الفولت التيار بيتسحب وبيتقاس علي حسب اللود اللي شغال 
كلامه صح بس هوا اللي مفهمش سؤالي اللي كان صح برضو 
لو رحت اشتريت اي ترانسفورمر هتلاقي عليه 12 فولت 10 امبير يعني ليه قدرة مفروض ميشتغلش عليه لود بيسحب اكتر من القدرة دي 
يبقي ليا حق اهزاه ولا لا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر زكريا (22 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء بعد التحية 

انا رأى ان المهندس والفنى الاثين لهم نفس الاهمية فى جميع الدول المتحضرة ودلوقتى كمان فى اغلب الدول العربية ونتكلم بصراحة شوية التعليم فى مصر تعليم نظرى بحت المهندس بيتعلم نظرى كويس ويتعلم كيفية التصميم الهندسى وبياخد يوم واحد بس عملى فى الاسبوع على مكن من ايام الحرب العالمية الاولى سواء خراطة او لحام او اى حاجة عملى ويبقى عشرة على ماكينة واحدة وطوال الخمس سنوات بياخد شهر تعليم فنى فى الاجازة فى السنة الاعدادية .
اما الفنى وهو راجل متعلم برضة مش جاهل 
ودة بيدرس فى اول سنة 4 ايام نظرى 2 يوم عملى بتزيد كل سنة وبيدخل جميع الورش من خراطة الى لحام برادة لسيارات 
وانا قصد من كلامى ان الهندسة فى مصر فقط بتخرج مهندس نظرى وانا بقولها وباعلى صوت نظرى فقط ( على فكرة انا مهندس ميكانيكا وبشتغل فى التكيف )

وصحيح ان المهندس لما بيتخرج بيكون طلع عينة بس فى النظرى مش فى العملى 
والفنى لما بيتخرج بيكون طلع عينة هو كمان بس فى العملى والاحتكاك الفعلى بل مكا ئــــــن
ولاكن الفرق هنا ان المندس يقدر يطور نفسة ويتعلم فنى كويس عن طريق نزولة سوق العمل والاحتكاك بلفنى كويس وينسى انة مهندس علشان يعرف ياخد خبرة ومحدش يضحك علية 
او لوفنى سالة تعرف تعمل الشغلة دى على المخرظة يا هندسة يقولة انا معاية شاهدة تصميم وبس 
طبعا عيب عليك ياهندسة لما تقول كلمة زى دى انا معاية بكالوريوس هندسة علشان اصمم وبس 
لازم تعرف تشتغل بايدك وستستعمل ادوات القياس كويس مش لو التكيف بتاعك عطل تقول انا بتاع تصميم وبس انا فى رأى تبقى دى اكبر مهزلة لما اكون مهندس ومعرفش اصلح تكيف ولا عربيتى 
لا انا اللى عامل التصاميم يبقى ازاى معرفش احدد عيبب ابقى مش بفهم والبكالوريوس مالهوش لازمة بلمرة 
والفنى هنا صحيح هو معندهوش شاهدة عالية لاكن عندة خبرة عالية يقدر يحل بييها اكبر المشاكل وومكن كمان يعدل فى الخامة او فى التصميم ودة بيحصل كتير فى المصانع والورش 


وانا عاوز اقول انا سوق العمل محتاج الى الفنى زى ماهو محتاج الى مهندس 
ويا حبذا يكون المهندس مهندس فنى مش مهندس فرحان انة قاعد على كرسى بيوقع شوية اوراق من
وشكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عاطف ماضى (22 يوليو 2009)

* السلام عليكم ورحمه الله* وبركاته
أخى الكريم الباشمهندس أحمد بدران :- الإسلام هو كل شىء ويحل أى مشكلة فى الحياة وحتى إذا كانت إجتماعية
ولم ينكر عليك أحد أنك مهندس لإنك فعلاً مهندس فتعامل بها ولآ تحكر من 
 شآن غيرك وتعامل بالحسنى هذا هو الإسلام أخى الكريم .


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Badran (29 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم المهندس ياسر زكريا من الواضح ان حضرتك تتكلم عن نفسك فقط 


ياسر زكريا قال:


> ونتكلم بصراحة شوية التعليم فى مصر تعليم نظرى بحت المهندس بيتعلم نظرى كويس ويتعلم كيفية التصميم الهندسى وبياخد يوم واحد بس عملى فى الاسبوع على مكن من ايام الحرب العالمية الاولى سواء خراطة او لحام او اى حاجة عملى ويبقى عشرة على ماكينة واحدة وطوال الخمس سنوات بياخد شهر تعليم فنى فى الاجازة فى السنة الاعدادية .


من اين جئت بهذا الكلام 
اولا انت لم تقرا ردي بتمعن 
لو قرات ردي لوجدت فيه عكس كلامك تماما 
انا كنت باخد ترم كامل في السنه عملي 
كان عندنا 3 ترمات في السنه ترمين دراسة وفيهم معامل ومشاريع وترم تالت عملي بحت 
مش قلتله في الرد اني كنت بشتغل فعلا وانا طالب وباخد مرتب ؟ اي نعم انا متعلم في جامعة مش مصرية بس هيا في مصر يعني متعلم في مصر ودكاترتنا بيجيبوهم من جامعات مصر 




ياسر زكريا قال:


> واحدة وطوال الخمس سنوات بياخد شهر تعليم فنى فى الاجازة فى السنة الاعدادية .


مين اللي قالك الكلام ده ؟؟ 
حضرتك مش كان عندك اجازة صيفية ؟
حضرتك كان ممكن في الاجازة دي تطلع جواب من الكليه وتروح تتدرب في اي مصنع .. ولكن التدريب مش اجباري في الجامعات المصريه اه لكن موجود وفي ناس كانت في جامعات حكومية وبتاخد التدريب ده معايا ولفترة طويله ..
اما عن كلمه انا معايا بكاليريوس هندسة عشان اصمم وبس فدي حقيقة 
ولو قرات تعليقي هتلاقيني قلت اني تعديت بالفعل مرحله الصيانة وتطورت للتصميم .. مش طلعت مصمم علي طول لا انا اتعلمت صيانة لفترات كبيرة كنت بشتغل 8 ساعات في اليوم و6 ايام في الاسبوع وكنت بنزل الاعطال واصلحها بنفسي ولوحدي ده الكلام ده وانا في الكليه مش وانا متخرج 
وبعدين مين اللي قالك اني مش بعرف اصلح عربيتي ؟
تعرف اني كل حاجة في العربية خاصة بالكهربا انا عاملها بايدي مش رحت لحد يعملهالي 
من ايام ما كنا بنركب سي دي روم بتاع كمبيوتر في العربية ونشغله سي دي بلاير لحد السراوند سيستم والفلاش ميموري بلاير وشواحن اليو اس بي اللي بتشغل الام بي ثري من غير بطاريات انا االلي عاملها 
وبعدين واحد بيصمم ازاي مش هيعرف يصلح يعني ؟؟ امال لما تصمم والجهاز مش يشتغل تحل المشكله ازاي يعني ؟؟


((والفنى هنا صحيح هو معندهوش شاهدة عالية لاكن عندة خبرة عالية يقدر يحل بييها اكبر المشاكل وومكن كمان يعدل فى الخامة او فى التصميم ودة بيحصل كتير فى المصانع والورش))

لا مش خبرة عالية ولا حاجة مش زي ما حضرتك متصور كده ولا بيحلوا اكبر المشاكل ولا حاجة ده لو مش لقي كمبوننت زي الموجود ميعرفش يشوفله بديل وحتي لو كان عنده خبرة عاليه برضو مش هيوصل للمهندس لانه لو عرف الحاجة دي بتعمل ايه مش هيقدر يعرف هيا بتعمل كده ليه وازاي
في جامعات في مصر العملي فيها كتير 
وفي جامعات في مصر التدريب الصناعي فيها اختياري بس مش ممنوع كان ممكن حضرتك بكل سهوله تتدرب كل سنه الشهرين بتوع الاجازة


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Badran (29 يوليو 2009)

عاطف ماضى قال:


> * السلام عليكم ورحمه الله* وبركاته
> أخى الكريم الباشمهندس أحمد بدران :- الإسلام هو كل شىء ويحل أى مشكلة فى الحياة وحتى إذا كانت إجتماعية
> ولم ينكر عليك أحد أنك مهندس لإنك فعلاً مهندس فتعامل بها ولآ تحكر من
> شآن غيرك وتعامل بالحسنى هذا هو الإسلام أخى الكريم .


حضرتك اعدت كلامك من الاول تاني وانا بصراحة مش شايف اي علاقة بين الكلام ده وبين موضوعنا 
وما دخل الاسلام بالكلام اللي احنا بنتكلم فيه دي مشكله بين فني ومهندس ما شان الاسلام والمسلمين والدين بهذا الكلام .. 
وفين التحقير في كلامي ؟؟ انا قلتله لن احقر من شانك ولن ارفع منه اديته حقة ده يبقي تحقير ؟
وانا كنت متعاملتش معاه بالحسني ؟ ليه هوا انا اللي سمعته بيسال وضحكت علي سؤاله باسلوب سخرية ؟
لا ادري لماذا توجه لي انا هذا الكلام وما علاقة الاديان اصلا بالموضوع ... رغم اني رديت عليك رد ديني ايضا .. السخرية من المسلم اثم .. ولكن الرد علي السخرية بسخرية هوا فعل مشروع وفعل الانبياء .. لكن الواضح انك اعتبرتني انا البادئ بالسخرية ووجهت الي كلام ورددت عليه وعدت صياغة نفس الكلام بالنص ولكن بتغيير الاسلوب .
اخي الكريم لو كان ولابد انك تود توجيه هذا الكلام لشخص ما .. فالافضل توجيهه لاتجاهه الصحيح ... لمن بدا يحقر اولا ولمن بدا يسخر اولا وليس لمن رد علي السخرية بسخرية ودافع عن نفسه ولم يحقر ولم يرفع من شان احد بل اعطي كل واحد حقة


----------



## حمدى ميدو (21 أغسطس 2009)

ايها السادة اتركوا الباشمهندس احمد بدران يخرج كل مافى نفسة فمن الواضح انة لن يجدى الحديث معة نفعاً 
و اقول لكم (لا تـجـادل الأحـمـق ، فـقـد يـخـطـأ الـنـاس فــي الـتـفـريــق بـيـنـكـمـا)


----------



## aastra (22 أغسطس 2009)

واللهى يا بشمهندس ده ثانى او ثالث يوم ليه فى المنتدى ولو فيه اثنين فقط فى هذا المنتدى بيفكروا زى حضرتك انا ها اتنازل عن عضوية منتدى يفكر بالطريقة دية ولكن سرنى ان مجموعة كبيرة من العقلاء قامت بالرد على سيادتك وهذا ما جعلنى اتمسك بالمنتدى كلهم اجمعوا على انك مخطىء او متحامل على كاتب الموضوع سواء من الناحية المنطقية او الدينية ولكنك اسف فى اللفظ ولا اقصد من وراءه اى اهانة لا سمح الله ( مأأأوح ) وتقول انك قرأت الخبر فى موقع اخبارى فكان من الافضل انك تضيف رد او تعليق تحت هذا الخبر ليستطيع كاتب الخبر التوضيح او الدفاع عن نفسة ولكنك تركته وبدأت تكيل الاهانات والسباب المخفى بين الكلمات لباقى الفنيين فى هذا الموقع الذين ربما تعاملت مع احدهم واستفدت من خبرتة دون ان تعرف ان كان مهندس او اسطى ولعلمك كلمة اسطى تعنى الشخص ذو الخبرة فى مجال عملة ثم كيف لنا ان نتاكد ان سيادتك قد نقلت لنا الموضوع من الموقع الاخبارى بأمانة الناشر ثم انك تقول المهندس راجل مصمم فهل لنا ان نتعرف على ما صممتة يا بشمهندس بس يكون حاجة على قد مهندس مش فنى واخيرا اقولك متزعلش من كلامى اللى بالتاكيد مش ها يقتعك واقولك ربنا يهدى المسلمين


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Badran (26 أغسطس 2009)

حمدى ميدو قال:


> ايها السادة اتركوا الباشمهندس احمد بدران يخرج كل مافى نفسة فمن الواضح انة لن يجدى الحديث معة نفعاً
> و اقول لكم (لا تـجـادل الأحـمـق ، فـقـد يـخـطـأ الـنـاس فــي الـتـفـريــق بـيـنـكـمـا)


 اشكرك شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وفي علمك ونفعنا بعلمك واخلاقك


----------



## امل ميمو (10 سبتمبر 2009)

والله يابشمهندس احمد انت بتفكرني بالعنصريه
وايام البشوات اللي جعلت المجتمع يرجع الى عهد الظلام والجهل بسبب عدم النظر للامور بعين اخرى
وشجع على ذلك الاستعمار لكي نتخلف نحن ويتقدموا وقد نجحوا يجب عليك يابشمهندس ان تتعامل مع ذلك الشخص بحكمه اعلى مما علقت به في كلامك ولاتنسب الكلام للعامه وان كان قد اخطأ هذا الشخصفعليك ان توجه الكلام له وليس للكل 
على فكره انا من خريج دبلوم صناعي ومعهد سنتين وكلية تعليم صناعي ومعدلة بكاليوس هندسه من جامعة منوف وسأتقدم للماستر قريبا ان شاء الله والحمدلله انا لم ادخل التعليم الفني بسب اني كنت لم احصل على مجموع عالي اواني ذات قدرات محدوده ولكن كان قرار والدي والحمد لله وصلت الى ما اتمناه اسف لم احكي لك هذه القصه للدفاع عن احد ولكن ليس كل من هو حاصل على مؤهل اقل فهو غير صالح للعمل والتطوير واحب ان اعرفك ان كلية التعليم الصناعي كليه بدرس نفس مواد الهندسه بالطبط وهي غير معترف بها بنقابة المهندسين لانهااربع سنوات وقريبا سيعدل هذا النظام بها حييث تم تطويرها وطمها لجامعة حلوان وهي كليه ليست الدراسه بها سهله وخريجها كما قال لك الاخ Ahmed.Shaker والحمد للهانا طورت نفسي وخرجت من هذا المأزق وحصلت على البكاليوس الذي اريده حتى لاتقول اني اداغع عن نفسي واتمنى لك التوفيق والتواضع كما تعلمت انا من الحياهلكي ننهض بهذه الامه الى الامام ونعيد لها مجدها وتقدمها كما كانت عليه من قبل وان لانتعلى على احد من اخوننا على فكره انا نست اقولك انا تخصصي الكترونيات ومهندس في شركة تصميم دوائر الكترونيه وانظمة تحكم ولي الى الان خمس مشاريع متقدمه في انظمة الوزن والتحكم عن طريق plc و( Microcontrollers atmel (avr ) (89c55 وتصميم شاشات العرض led و lcd وليست التي تباع في محلات الالكترونياتParallel Character LCD 16x2, اوغيرها من نفس النوع ولكن لها LCD Display _Driver لانها ارخص بكتير وتقدر تتحكم فيها في طريق العرض وانظمة المراقبه
_


----------



## امل ميمو (10 سبتمبر 2009)

اسف على الاخطاء الاملائيه وذلك بسبب السرعه وعدم المراجعه لضيق وقتي وارجو ان لااكون قد اكثرت في الكلام عن نفسي ولكن لكي اوضح لاخونا الفاضل ان للناس قدرات متفاوته وعقول مختلف وربما الظروف تجعلهم لا يسطيعوا اظهار مواهبهم وقدراتهم وهذا ما نعاني به في الدول العربيه


----------



## محمد باعثمان (11 سبتمبر 2009)

سئل الصحابي الجليل ابن عباس رضي الله عنه ، بم حزت العلم ؟ 
 
فقال : " بلسان سؤول ، وقلب عقول " .

فما أجمل التواضع للناس والين معهم لكسب العلم ونشر الخير والحب والعيش في راحت بال وسعة صدر كما فعل الصحابي الجليل بكثرة سؤاله فأكيد قابله أناس كثيرين بكل الانفس سهلها وصعبها

 فعليك أخي التخلي عن الانتصار لنفسك والتماس العذر للأخرين خاصتا وإن كانوا دوما بجانبك وقريب منك وفي مقر عملك أكتساب مودتهم خيرا لك لدنياك واخرتك

أدري أخي أنك ستقول أنت لست عايش في هذه الدنيا لكن اقول لك عليك بالاحتساب في الاخرة وأن كل ما يقابلك هو أختبار وتمحيص لك على مدى صبرك  [font=qcf_bsml]ﭧ ﭨ ﭷ ﭸ ﭹ ﭺ ﭻ ﭽ ​[font=qcf_p459]ﰁ ﰂ ﰃ ﰄ ﰅ ﰆ[/font][font=qcf_p459]ﰇ[/font][font=qcf_p459] ﰈ ﰉ ﰊ ﰋ ﰌ ﰍ[/font][font=qcf_p459]ﰎ[/font][font=qcf_p459] ﰏ ﰐ ﰑ[/font][font=qcf_p459]ﰒ[/font][font=qcf_p459] ﰓ ﰔ ﰕ ﰖ ﰗ ﰘ ﰙ [/font][font=qcf_bsml]ﭼ[/font][font=&quot]الزمر: ١٠[/font]​[/font]​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Badran (11 سبتمبر 2009)

اخواني الكرام 
الواضح انكم فهمتم شخصيتي بشكل اخر 
لم اكن في حياتي متكبرا علي احد ولم اكن اضع الفروق بيني وبين اي شخص وكنت اقول كما يقول المثل كلنا ولاد تسعة .. ولكن بالفعل .. يوجد انواع من البشر استغلت هذا التواضع في الحط من شان الغير واعتباره غبي ومش فاهم زينا ولا تعب زينا ده كان جايب مجموع في ثانوي ودخل هندسة وطلع اتعلم يصلح الاعطال مننا ومتبهدلش في التعليم زيينا ومبقالوش شهر متعين وماسك مهندس وردية علينا وبيدينا في جزاءات ويقول لده روح بدري وانت اقعد واحنا بقالنا 10 سنين شغالين وماشيين تحت امرة .. عندما وجدتهم يفكرون هذا التفكير غيرت المثل اللي كنت بقوله كلنا ولاد تسعة والمقصود تسعة شهور الي احنا ولاد 5 هندسة وانتوا ولاد 5 صنايع ... ولا انكر اني قابلت منهم اناسا في منتهي الاحترام والاخلاق والغالب منهم كانوا من بلد ارياف تعرف في الاصول ولا تكن الضغينه لاي احد وكانوا لا يبخلون عليا باي علم وكانت ارائهم في زملاءهم سيئي الاخلاق مثل رائيي تماما ولو انهم لم يبوحوا بهذا الراي ابدا امامي او امام اي شخص .. هؤلاء الاشخاص منذ ان كنت طالب حتي الان اتعامل معهم واقسم لكم بالله ان الواحد فيهم بييجي يسلم عليا بقف وانا بسلم لخجلي من السلام علي هذا المحترم وانا جالس .
واود ان اخبركم ان سيء الاخلاق كانت معاملته معي والتي تدل علي اخلاقة اسوا مما فهمتم .. واود ان اخبركم ايضا انه بعد تلك المعامله التي اتخذتها معه اصبح يكن لي اكبر قدر من الاحترام والتقدير . فما تفسير هذا التصرف في نظركم ؟
لا اعتقد ان شخصا فيكم فهم معني سوء الاخلاق في المعاملة التي تعايشتها مه صنف معين من هؤلاء .. ولم اذكر في اي كلام لي ان الجميع لهم نفس الاخلاق. فسوء الاخلاق تظهر من المعامله . كاحتقار السؤال والسخرية منه . ومثل كلمه مش عيب لما تبقي في كليه هندسة وتسال سؤال زي ده ؟ هندسة ايه يا عم بتاعت دي كليه بتاعت ورق وكانوا بيجولنا نعملهم مشاريعهم ..انا السنه اللي فاتت كنت بعدل علي المهندس فلان -- فلان ده كان رئيس قسم الصيانة الكهربية -- فني بيعدل علي رئيس قسم صمم دواير مصنع بحاله !!!
اتمني ان تكونوا فهمتم ما اقصد .. ليس بالعلم وحده يحترم الشخص ولكن باخلاقة وتربيته وتعامله مع الخلق - وما فعلته هنا كان مجرد دفاع عن اللقب الذي احمله والذي يعني الكثير والذي لا يقدر بثمن عندما وجدت اشخاصا الصقوا انفسهم بهذا اللقب واعطوا لانفسهم لقبا لا يستحقوه ولم يكتفوا بذلك ولكن منحوه لغيرهم ايضا . 
ارجوا منكم فهم الموضوع من جهه اخري . وارجوا منكم ايضا كما طلبتم مني عدم تعميم الكل - عدم تعميم الكل ايضا بان اخلاقهم حميده . فانا اقول لكم واقسم لكم بالله اني لا اكذب ولا اتعاظم ولا اتبلي علي شخص معين ان معظم من تعاملت معهم في هذا المجال لهم نفس الاخلاق . فالاشخاص حميدو الاخلاق كان عددهم 7 من مجمل 24 فني يعملون داخل المصنع في مجال الصيانة الكهربية ولم اتعرف علي اخلاقهم في يوم وليله ولا سنه ولا سنتين دول 6 سنين تعامل معهم .
ارجوا ان تكون الصورة قد اتضحت للجميع واشكركم علي ردودكم واشكر كل من ابدي لي النصيحة بحسن نية وحسن اخلاق تعكس فعلا الفرق الاخلاقي بين المهندس وغيره


----------



## الياس عبد النور (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*هل نستطيع أن نحب بعضنا على علاتنا؟*

*المهندس احمد ارجو ان تسمع مني هذا *
*انا والله فني كهرباء وقد تخرجت وانا لا اقول الا اني فني كهرباء ولاكن حاجني الوضع لان تكون معي شهادة هندسية فقررت دراسة الهندسة الكهربائية *
*وفي السنة الثانية وبصراحة اكتشفت ان الهندسة التي تتحدث عنها انت ليست الا شهادة توضع على الحائط ليعترف بك الاخرون رسميا على انك مهندس *
*اما انا ومن وجهة نظري ارى ان الهندسة الحقيقية *
*هي الخبرة العملية بجانب الخبرة النظرية فما الفائدة من القران ان كنا لا نطبق احكامه وما الفائدة من الكتاب ان درسناه ولم نفقه ما فيه *
*واليك هذه القصة ولن ازيد ..........*

*هل نستطيع أن نحب بعضنا على علاتنا؟*

*إبان الحرب الأمريكية في فيتنام، رن جرس الهاتف في منزل من منازل أحياء كاليفورنيا الهادئة، كان المنزل لزوجين عجوزين لهما ابن واحد مجند في الجيش الأمريكي، كان القلق يغمرهما على ابنهما الوحيد، يصليان لأجله باستمرار، وما إن رن جرس الهاتف حتى تسابق الزوجان لتلقى المكالمة في شوق وقلق. *

*الأب: هالو... من المتحدث؟ *

*الطرف الثاني: أبي، إنه أنا كلارك، كيف حالك يا والدي العزيز؟ *

*الأب**: كيف حالك يا بني، متى ستعود؟ *

*الأم**: هل أنت بخير؟ *

*كلارك: نعم أنا بخير، وقد عدت منذ يومين فقط. *

*الأب**: حقا، ومتى ستعود للبيت؟ أنا وأمك نشتاق إليك كثيرا. *

*كلارك: لا أستطيع الآن يا أبي، فإن معي صديق فقد ذراعيه وقدمه اليمنى في الحرب وبالكاد يتحرك ويتكلم، هل أستطيع أن أحضره معي يا أبي؟ *

*الأب**: تحضره معك!؟ *

*كلارك: نعم، أنا لا أستطيع أن أتركه، وهو يخشى أن يرجع لأهله بهذه الصورة، ولا يقدر على مواجهتهم، إنه يتساءل: هل يا ترى سيقبلونه على هذا الحال أم سيكون عبئا وعالة عليهم؟ *

*الأب**: يا بني، مالك وماله اتركه لحاله، دع الأمر للمستشفى ليتولاه، ولكن أن تحضره معك، فهذا مستحيل، من سيخدمه? أنت تقول إنه فقد ذراعيه وقدمه اليمنى، سيكون عاله علينا، من سيستطيع أن يعيش معه? كلارك... هل مازلت تسمعني يا بني? لماذا لا ترد؟ *

*كلارك: أنا أسمعك يا أبي هل هذا هو قرارك الأخير؟ *

*الأب**: نعم يا بني، اتصل بأحد من عائلته ليأتي ويتسلمه ودع الأمر لهم. *

*كلارك: ولكن هل تظن يا أبي أن أحداً من عائلته سيقبله عنده هكذا؟ *

*الأب**: لا أظن يا ولدي، لا أحد يقدر أن يتحمل مثل هذا العبء! *

*كلارك: لا بد أن أذهب الآن وداعا. *

*وبعد يومين من المحادثة، انتشلت القوات البحرية جثة المجند كلارك من مياه خليج كاليفورنيا بعد أن استطاع الهرب من مستشفى القوات الأمريكية وانتحر من فوق إحدى الجسور!. *

*دعي الأب لاستلام جثة ولده... وكم كانت دهشته عندما وجد جثة الابن بلا ذراعين ولا قدم يمنى، فأخبره الطبيب أنه فقد ذراعيه وقدمه في الحرب! عندها فقط فهم! لم يكن صديق ابنه هذا سوى الابن ذاته (كلارك) الذي أراد أن يعرف موقف الأبوين من إعاقته قبل أن يسافر إليهم ويريهم نفسه. *
*إن الأب في هذه القصة يشبه الكثيرين منا، ربما من السهل علينا أن نحب مجموعة من حولنا دون غيرهم لأنهم ظرفاء أو لأن شكلهم جميل، ولكننا لا نستطيع أن نحب أبدا "غير الكاملين" سواء أكان عدم الكمال في الشكل أو في الطبع أو في التصرفات*​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Badran (11 سبتمبر 2009)

وفي السنة الثانية وبصراحة اكتشفت ان الهندسة التي تتحدث عنها انت ليست الا شهادة توضع على الحائط ليعترف بك الاخرون رسميا على انك مهندس
مش عارف ازاي حضرتك حكمت علي كلية بحالها لا ومن كليات القمة هذا الحكم .. فلماذا يتطلب علي المهندس ان يكون حاصل علي اعلي درجة في الثانوية العامة ؟ اذا كان حضرتك لم تستفيد من العلم فهذا شئ يرجع لحضرتك شخصيا .. فبرجاء تعديل هذه العبارة الي الاتي 
وفي السنة الثانية وبصراحة اكتشفت ان لم اسفيد من دراستي الا شهادة توضع على الحائط ليعترف بك الاخرون رسميا على انك مهندس
اما عني انا شخصيا .. فاقول لك لو كنت وقفت علي دماغي مكنتش وصلت للي انا فيه الا بالهندسة مع العلم ان مرتب اكبر فني في شركتنا يساوي اول مرتب لاقل مهندس لسه متخرج 
اريد ان اوصل لحضرتك معلومه بسيطة 
الهندسة هي اعلي درجة علمية يحصل عليها متخرج الثانوية العامة من قسم علمي رياضة 
فقط لمجرد المعلومات وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## enghazem1980 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

يا جماعة انا مهندس كهرباء خريج الكترونيات واتصالات منوف طبعا وكلكم عارفينها انا معايا مهندس تعليم صناعى بالشغل وكل يوم بتعلم منو كل ما هو جديد وبيرأس اربع مهندسين خريجين هنندسة برضو كل ده لانو درس علم زى ما احنا درسناة انا اسف بس الموضوع شدنى وانتو عاملين فرق لية والله من وراء قصد


----------



## احمد المصرى (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اولا انا اؤيد المهندس احمد بدران. 
بس المشكلة مش فينا المشكلة فى النقابة اللى تحت الحراسة من التسعينات فبقت مهنة الهندسة ملطشة اى واحد يقول انا مهندس سواء تعليم صناعى او فنى فمثلا يقدر صبى محامى يقول انا محامى حتى لو كان يعرف اكتر من القاضى اللى بيترافع امامه ما ينفعش لان فى نقابة صاحية . ياعم اللى شايف نفسة شاطر وعاوز يشتغل ويصمم او يصلح اعطال يتفضل بس ما يقلش على نفسة مهندس . لاننا تعبنا فى الثانوية العامة وبعدين خمس سنين عجاف كلية . لحد ما اتاخرنا 
وانا اسف ان زعل كلامى حد بس هى دى الحقيقة


----------



## الياس عبد النور (13 سبتمبر 2009)

eng.ahmed badran قال:


> وفي السنة الثانية وبصراحة اكتشفت ان الهندسة التي تتحدث عنها انت ليست الا شهادة توضع على الحائط ليعترف بك الاخرون رسميا على انك مهندس
> مش عارف ازاي حضرتك حكمت علي كلية بحالها لا ومن كليات القمة هذا الحكم .. فلماذا يتطلب علي المهندس ان يكون حاصل علي اعلي درجة في الثانوية العامة ؟ اذا كان حضرتك لم تستفيد من العلم فهذا شئ يرجع لحضرتك شخصيا .. فبرجاء تعديل هذه العبارة الي الاتي
> وفي السنة الثانية وبصراحة اكتشفت ان لم اسفيد من دراستي الا شهادة توضع على الحائط ليعترف بك الاخرون رسميا على انك مهندس
> اما عني انا شخصيا .. فاقول لك لو كنت وقفت علي دماغي مكنتش وصلت للي انا فيه الا بالهندسة مع العلم ان مرتب اكبر فني في شركتنا يساوي اول مرتب لاقل مهندس لسه متخرج
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههه
والله يا اخي انت ليش بتفسر الامور على كيفك 
انا ما قلت اني لم استفيد من العلم ولاكني كتبت ما كتبت لاعلمك اني ما كنت ادرسه في الكلية كنت قد حفظته وانا في الثاني ثانوي 
واريد ان اقول لك 
لو كنت في مصنعك مثلا وقد توظفت من جديد ورايت ان من يعمل هو فني ولديه من الخبرة ما ان اي عطل يستطيع ان يعرف سببه دون فك اي قطعة من المكنة 
وفي يوم من الايام تغيب هذا الفني عن العمل لسبب صحي او طارئ وحص عطل وكنت الوحيد المؤهل للاصلاح ( لا تقل لي ان شغلتك وعملت بس التصميم لانو من اساسيات التصميم تلافي الاخطاء فيما بعد ) وكان العطل في بورد الكترونية وقضيت النهار طوله في الاصلاح ولم تجد محاولاتك نفعا ......... ماذا تعمل 

هل تتصل بالفني لمعرفة سبب العطل وتصلحه ؟

ام توقف الالة لليوم الثاني ؟ 
انا لا اتكلم دفاعا عن الفنيين ولاكن 
رحم الله امرىءٍ _عرف حدّه فوقف عنده _​


----------



## aminabdulhady (18 سبتمبر 2009)

اذا كانت الفروق بين المؤهلات لا تعنيكم فلماذا تطالبون بالانتماء لنقابة المهندسين
وبالمثل سيطالب خريجي المعهد العالي للتمريض بالمساواة بخريجي الطب ، فهناك ممرضين يستطيعون القيام بعمليات جراحية أفضل من أطباء كثيرين بسبب كثرة دخولهم غرف العمليات فهل يستطيع الممرض أن يلقب نفسه بلقب طبيب ؟
كلنا نقول للطبيب خريج الطب يا دكتور ، بينما لا يجرؤ الطبيب أن يلقب نفسه بهذا اللقب أمام دكتور (حاصل على دكتوراه)
كن انسان ناجح كيفما شئت لكن لا تلبس الا ثوبك و لا تأخذ لقبا غير لقبك فهذا ليس من حقك ولاعلاقة له بالمهارة 
فعلا مادام نقابة المهندسين تحت الحراسة فلن تحمي أبنائها من الأدعياء


----------



## ashraf_beto (20 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ المهندس/احمد بدران 
انا معك فى كل كلمة انت قلتها يا ما كتير مهندسين ومشفاهمين حاجة اهم شئ الانسان يثبت نفسة سواء كان بكالوريوس هندسة ولا تعليم صناعى اهم شئ اثبات الجدارة على فكرة انا كنت مسافر السعودية وكنت شغال مهندس ميكانيكا ثم مهندس تنفيذى فىشركة مقاولات وانا الان اعمل لدى شركة معروفة بمصر فى مجال التنفيذ بشرم الشيخ 
م / اشرف سمير


----------



## aastra (25 سبتمبر 2009)

واللهى الموضوع اخد اكثر مما يستحق الكل كان لا يقر المهندس احمد فيما يقتنع به ولكن انضم لسيادتة مجموعة من الاخوة يقرونه على ما هو مقتنع به ووانا معهم رغم انى لست مهندس ولكن المشكلة ليست فى مهندس او غيره ولكن المشكلة كانت فى محاولة اقناع المهندس احمد بان طريقتة فى التعامل مع من هم اقل منه فى الدرجة العلمية هى طريقة فاشلة لن يجنى من ورائها الا كرههم له والتربص له ان اخطا لاظهار هذا الخطا عند من هم اعلى منه وهو رد فعل بشرى طبيعى على فعله هو 
فالخطأ اسف فيك انت يا بشمهندس احمد وليس فى غيرك والدليل على ذلك جملتك (   واشكر كل من ابدي لي النصيحة بحسن نية وحسن اخلاق تعكس فعلا الفرق الاخلاقي بين المهندس وغيره ) فهل يتم تدريس مادة الاخلاق بكلية الهندسة ذات ال5 سنوات ولا يتم تدريسها بمعاهد التعليم الصناعى ذات ال4 سنوات او غيره 
بصراحة بعد كده الكلام مالوش لزمة لان كل واحد رد عليك كان عايز مصلحتك وتبصيرك بامور انت مش شايفها لكن طالما انت مصر يبقى ربنا يقويك ويهديلك نفسك يا رب العالمين


----------



## سامي خال (25 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخى الكريم الباشمهندس أحمد بدران :انا كمهندس هرباء اشاطرك الامر . لكن نحن في في بادنى المهندس يعامل كعامل بسيط. وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الإخوة الأفاضل
العبرة ليست بما تحمل من شهادات قدر ما تحمل من العلم و قدرتك على العطاء من هذا الرزق 
أرى أن هذا النقاش لا يصل إلى هدف ما ولن يقودنا إلا لمزيد من الحوار الغير مجدى
لذا أرى أنه من الأفضل أن نكتفى بهذا القدر و سأضطر لإغلاق الموضوع


----------

